
Amazon to Roll Out a Fleet of Branded Trailer Trucks – Fortune - mgav
http://fortune.com/2015/12/04/amazon-trucks/?XID=MozillaFortune_RetailShopping_AmazonTrucks
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source is [http://recode.net/2015/12/04/amazon-buys-thousands-of-
its-ow...](http://recode.net/2015/12/04/amazon-buys-thousands-of-its-own-
trucks-as-its-transportation-ambitions-grow/)

